

Using the AWS JavaScript SDK in the Browser - akkartik
http://flippinawesome.org/2014/04/28/using-the-aws-javascript-sdk-in-the-browser

======
jmathai
I love AWS but I can't imagine using this over something like Parse or
FireBase.

You get object storage with S3 but I'm not sure what else this SDK gets you.
Not sure that's compelling enough for many pure front end developers.

~~~
_pius
_You get object storage with S3 but I 'm not sure what else this SDK gets you.
Not sure that's compelling enough for many pure front end developers._

From the article:

    
    
        AWS DynamoDB: A NoSQL database service that allows scalability and many other features.
        AWS.SNS: A Simple Notification Service that allows push notifications.
        AWS.SQS: A Simple Queue Service that allows the creation and management of queues.
        AWS.S3: The Simple Storage Service that allows object storage and management, one of the most used services.
        AWS.STS: A Security Token Service that provides a temporary access token.

~~~
jmathai
From my comment - _over something like Parse or FireBase_.

Parse covers DynamoDB and SNS for push notifications. And possibly files (I've
never used it, so don't know for sure) [1].

Not sure the remainder is that compelling.

[1] [https://parse.com/docs/data#data-types](https://parse.com/docs/data#data-
types)

